# Caledonia, MI - 2010 Chevrolet 3500HD w/ Plows



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

2010 Chevy 3500HD LT

$32,000.00 or your BEST offer.

-Flatbed
-6.0 Gas
-58,000 Miles 
-Automatic
-Fully loaded
-Factory Remote Start
-Bluetooth 
-Fisher vee on front
-SwingWing on rear
-Hondabox Hydraulic system for plows
-White
Pictures without plows are ACTUAL truck.
Pictures with plows are SIMILAR to ACTUAL plow setup.

Will NOT Separate. No Trades.

$32,000.00 or your BEST offer.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*$28,500.00 or your BEST offer.*​


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*$27,500.00 or your BEST offer.*​


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

$22,500.00


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

$22,500.00


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*$20,000.00*​


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*$20,000.00*​


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

How do you like that pricy winter cutting edge?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Bchsnow said:


> How do you like that pricy winter cutting edge?


We run them on all 28 trucks.
Love them. Saves on cutting edge replacement cost.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Winter could be just around the corner.

She's yours for *$20,000.000*


----------

